# I am so SICK AND TIRED OF BET!



## ClaireAvril (Oct 6, 2008)

I am watching 106/Park now... pondering.. why the hell am i watching this crap?
Every video is the same.. half naked women looking like rubbish, gold chains, rappers basically saying you have to hustle to get money and the only way to be cool is to have women whining up all over you and nice car with rims and diamonds, money falling from the sky and all this unrealistic shit.

Only once in a while you will see a good song/video

And there is so much more amazing black music out there.. but their videos aren't aired because they don't have the typical BET video crap criteria.
I can't believe I actually saw last weekend.. Sade.. No Ordinary love.. be still my bloody heart!

Isn't everyone getting sick of the chains, and money spraying all over the place and women just whining up and down looking cheap.??
How are we supposed to empower our youth when all they do is feed this GARBAGE to them constantly giving them a false view of what life is supposed to be about.

Then they have THE NERVE to air church on Sundays.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 7, 2008)

Unfortunately it's all about what sells....and America is a very greedy place.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Oct 7, 2008)

I try to support as much black entertainers or shows as much as possible. However, BET is impossible to support. For the same reasons you stated as well as, its just a boring ass network! I have NO doubt in my mind that BET network will be canceled years from now and will hopefully be replaced by a more successful network. 

They need to do what other networks do.They copy the same storyline, but add old seasoned stars with new stars in case of a spine off. Which brings more excitement and more viewers to their network. TA-DA!!! (just in case an executive from BET is reading this). Take a REAL star and give them a series that lasts for more than two seasons not a few little docs. Okay yeah Keyisha Cole had or still has a show that comes on. Sure DMX had one too, but damn are they real stars? Keyisha sales albums, but not like Beyonce. She doesn't have that much stardom and BET probably don't have that much money to shell out to Beyonce to make a series. Sad, but might be true!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_I am watching 106/Park now... pondering.. why the hell am i watching this crap?
Every video is the same.. half naked women looking like rubbish, gold chains, rappers basically saying you have to hustle to get money and the only way to be cool is to have women whining up all over you and nice car with rims and diamonds, money falling from the sky and all this unrealistic shit.

Only once in a while you will see a good song/video

And there is so much more amazing black music out there.. but their videos aren't aired because they don't have the typical BET video crap criteria.
I can't believe I actually saw last weekend.. Sade.. No Ordinary love.. be still my bloody heart!

Isn't everyone getting sick of the chains, and money spraying all over the place and women just whining up and down looking cheap.??
How are we supposed to empower our youth when all they do is feed this GARBAGE to them constantly giving them a false view of what life is supposed to be about.

Then they have THE NERVE to air church on Sundays._

 

unfortunately there will ALWAYS be someone with a video like that. the only thing we can do is just keep our kids from watching it as much as possible and watch other things ourselves, as well.
and coming from another black person, i think the issue of "black music" has nothing to do with it. turn to vh1 if you wanna see the good shit. LMAO! i've been SO over BET since the late 90's. i just think it's whack and lame and they have no original ideas.... all their "reality" shows are biting off of everything mtv puts out.
if i were you i'd just stop watching it like all the rest of us. i feel the same way you do about BET but we don't have to watch it. if you wanna see ANYONE'S videos you gotta turn to vh1. thats like the ONLY option now. let's say this is an issue of "black music"..... i see everything from alicia keys, john legend, common, mary j. blige, beyonce, janet, rihanna, chris brown, etc...... (i can go on forever) on vh1. 
so good "black music" is out there, you're just on the wrong channel


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 7, 2008)

I know, I've been saying for YEARS that BET needs to fall off... I don't know/am not sure who their demographic is - who they represent... They're more frustrating than entertaining...


----------



## Willa (Oct 7, 2008)

I remember 6 years ago (I think)...
As a soul/funk/oldschool music lover, I was amazed to see that BET existed but didnt have it until last year. Didnt last long, I'm really not into that kind of bling bling crappy videos they play.

I guess young people like it, and that's why they keep on making that king of music. But come on, am I that old? I'm 28...


----------



## Lauren1981 (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I remember 6 years ago (I think)...
As a soul/funk/oldschool music lover, I was amazed to see that BET existed but didnt have it until last year. Didnt last long, I'm really not into that kind of bling bling crappy videos they play.

I guess young people like it, and that's why they keep on making that king of music. But come on, am I that old? I'm 28... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i feel you. i'm 27 and like i said before i've been SO over it since the late 90's like, my senior year in highschool is the last time i remember really watching BET. it's just so ragedy!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm sick an tired of all the crappiness from ALL of the music channels, except for VH1. And it's not just rap songs or videos either. I wouldn't want my son or daughter listening to music about "bling and hoes" any more than I would want them listening to "I'm so depressed, let me scream about how I want to kill myself", and so on.


----------



## florabundance (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't like the way it proclaims to be representing "Black" Enetertainment, then proceeds to completely categorise and stereotype black people.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 7, 2008)

Hmm.. VH1 eh.. ?! I wonder if I have that.... I am definitely going to check it out.
MAC head you are right.. there is a problem with all music these days.  It's like almost anyone can get a record deal.
When you turn on the radio playing the mainstream music and you actually listen to the lyrics... there is no complexity to song writing anymore.  There's no message.. I remember watching some show where someone said "I remember back in the day when hip hop music actually made you think" .. very true.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 7, 2008)

The best music isn't really aired very often no matter what you like listening to it seems.

BET really is a joke and it needs to be revamped but obviously they've got fans since it's still on.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 7, 2008)

I was watching VH1's 100 Greatest Hip Hop songs and it also made me think about this. Music back then was so original and inspiring. The beats were complex but catchy. The lyrics were almost groundbreaking because they rhymed the way no one would think of and the lyrics actually meant something.

The number one song was "Fight The Power" by Public Enemy and if you compare that song to the more contemporary rap songs, it's almost sad.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't think I have watched BET in years...At least the last time I remember watching was when the Jacqee Reid(sp) lady was there with the gorgeous short haircut...


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 7, 2008)

Add me to the list of those who haven't seen BET in years!  _Murder In Black & White_, hosted by Al Sharpton, is currently being aired on TVOne.  It's what BET should have been, check to see if your provider carries it.


----------



## Pnk85 (Oct 7, 2008)

I oppose all the Bow Wow, Soulja Boy Tell Em, and stanky leg dancin artists.  It is these executives and media shoving this kind of music down are youth's throat and telling them this is what they should like, just like they tell us all women should look like stick figures.

My little brother is 16 & I am ashamed to say he listens to all that BS.  I try to get him to listen to MCs that actually have something to say like Immortal Technique or even NAS if Immortal Technique is not pop enough but he still prefers to "Wipe Himself Down" to Lil' Boosie. 

I grew up with Hip-Hop and remember sitting shotgun in my mom's car bangin Public Enemy, Grandmaster Flash, Afrika Bambaataa, Slick Rick, Doug E Fresh, Whodini, LL Cool J, and Big Daddy Kane... Just to name a few (my mom had me at 17 so we grew up together)

Last week me and my Fiance were talking about LL Cool J & my brother was like who is that??? Just a few months ago he "discovered" Outkast southernplayalisticadillacmuzik & kept showing it to me & my mom like it was brand new & we are too out of date to know about it.

Sorry for the rant but it really saddens me how mainstream media has destroyed Hip-Hop. For me Hip-Hop is more than just music and I grew up when Hip-Hop was about self-expression and graffiti was the political voice for urban communities.  Now graffiti has been degraded to gangs claiming "territory" boundaries and a youth that want instant gratification instead of working hard for what they want. End of rant


----------



## couturesista (Oct 7, 2008)

I stopped watching BET when FREE and AJ left! I haven't been back since. Here in B-more we have a so called "urban" radio station called 92Q that station is the radio version of BET IMO. They will act as if they're for the Qmunity but early Monday morning their guest host is a Junkie named Gerard glorifying the crack head lean and the local drug hang out area! WTF? when my sis told me about this I was thinking "u really listen and find this funny?" Its pathetic, but hey somebody is watching and listening because all of them are still on the air! I digress (tryin to anyway)


----------



## chenilecee (Oct 8, 2008)

BET is terrible.

To think that people in other countries watch it and think this is representation of all black people. 

Anyone remember BET UNCUT???

I didn't realize how bad it was until I saw Nelly's Tipdrill.

For 6 minutes my mouth was wide open.


----------



## lipshock (Oct 8, 2008)

^^^

OMG, PLEASE DO NOT GET ME STARTED ON BET UNCUT!!!!  Seriously, whose genius idea was that one at BET?  Ugh, that show made me sick!

BET is such an abomination of the black community.  I wish the stupid channel never existed.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_^^^

OMG, PLEASE DO NOT GET ME STARTED ON BET UNCUT!!!! Seriously, whose genius idea was that one at BET? Ugh, that show made me sick!

BET is such an abomination of the black community. I wish the stupid channel never existed._

 
uncut was the dumbest shit i had ever seen. all those low budget videos produced by nobodies in that nobodies garage...... ugh!!! i pass. seriously.
i was already cool on it but i was SERIOUSLY done when one of my friends, who for some reason LOVES bet, made me watch it and i saw one video called "i aint got no pantys on" and yes they mispelled PANTIES like that and the other was just called "white girls"...... WTF???!!! these ppl CAN'T be serious but BET SERIOUSLY put their video on there.
just sad..........


----------



## Lauren1981 (Oct 8, 2008)

i'm sorry but i had to go find this bullshit on youtube just for those don't know the kind of shit uncut put on at night. this is the whack ass song and video........... sad, sad, sad,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdSNUsfh-Kc


----------



## Lauren1981 (Oct 8, 2008)

i remember back when video soul used to come on in the mornings and they would play johnny gill, jade, silk, mary j., all the talented ppl. now they only have whack ass 106th and park which sux with two corny ass hosts with a audience who only likes shit like soulja boy..... i can't stand that little boy or any music that sounds like that. 
BET needs to be taken off the air for real.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Oct 8, 2008)

last one then i'm SO done.
i think i was more disgusted with BET than i thought. THANK YOU TO THE THREAD STARTER FOR ALLOWING ME TO RELEASE MY ANGER. LOL! THIS SHIT IS SO FREAKIN HORRIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YouTube - No Panties On The Dancefloor


----------



## Rennah (Oct 8, 2008)

I watch Comicview sometimes... it is really funny once in a while.

Otherwise I avoid BET.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Oct 8, 2008)

Eww haha I remember that white girls video. I felt more sorry for him than mad at him lol like who the hell let him on TV for real.

Yea I can't watch BET anymore...from those cut up movies at night and of course their whack reality shows...can't do it lol.  TVOne is ok, but it doesn't have that much music programming.


----------



## carandru (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_^^^

BET is such an abomination of the black community.  I wish the stupid channel never existed._

 

I totally agree with the first part of that comment, but don't say you wish it never existed.  BET USED to have GREAT shows even on their tail end.   Midnight love, rap city (Tigga in the basement...and the booth!), that reggae show w/... Rachel. I used to love those shows.  

But BET turned away from its roots and started following the trends of more popular stations.  I mean, all of there shows are some low budget cheesy and/or just plain ghetto version of an MTV show.  It doesn't help that they were bought by MTV either.  Please don't get me started on College Hill.

I was utterly disgusted though when they came up w/ the bright idea to have shows about Beanie Siegal's house arrest and Lil' Kim going to jail. I knew it was over then. Like really, this is what you want to glorify to children?  

Lastly, Boondocks hit the nail right on the head.
Full Banned Boondocks BET Episode!!!! « Just Realeyez


----------



## ClaireAvril (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_last one then i'm SO done.
i think i was more disgusted with BET than i thought. THANK YOU TO THE THREAD STARTER FOR ALLOWING ME TO RELEASE MY ANGER. LOL! THIS SHIT IS SO FREAKIN HORRIBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YouTube - No Panties On The Dancefloor_

 
Holy shit.
That is all I could say when I watched that video. absolutely disgusting.

Such a blatant form of selling sex.  Like a dirty bitch slap.
Another thing.. sex is no longer a taboo.. a mystery.. something to discover when the time is right (hopefully).. now.. everywhere you go its shoved in your face.. and these stupid music videos are the main culprits.
I didn't know that BET was owned by MTV.. well there you go


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 8, 2008)

lmao at that 'white girls video' and whoever said they felt sorry for that kid, lol. What white chick would agree to be in that video?! Their mothers must be so proud. I also really agree that MTV messed with BET big time, they make _every race _look so stereotypical and pathetic in my opinion!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 9, 2008)

Well....Im not a big fan of BET. I just dont think its a good quality channel. Its kind of lame and boring IMO.

However, Its not just a BET thing. MTV Jams plays the same kind of music all day long, nonstop. So its not just BET. However I cant speak much on that because I do listen to Lil Wayne, 50 cent, and all the rest of the rappers. I like whats put on the radio...I understand that a lot of people dont but the music doesnt bother me at all. If you listen to it, sometimes they dont even make THAT many sexual references to females, maybe just a couple here and there in the songs....but the video has females all over it. I dunno....thats just something I kinda noticed? Kinda...

Ohwell. Doesnt really matter to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 BET used to be way better though. I remember when I was really young, and my brother used to babysit me and we'd watch BET. That was back when "If I ruled the world" first came out, and Bone Thugs and Harmony were popular. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those were the days


----------



## Sweexy985 (Oct 15, 2008)

You are so right. 106 & Park has went steadily downhill after Free and Aj's departure. Not that I don't like the new ones (can't think of their names right now), but they seem extremely childish to me. The show's demographic must be pre-teen(just like every other channel from 2 pm to 7 pm)because I can barely stand to watch it anymore.

And those videos? Blah. If you've seen one you've seen them all.


----------



## mtrimier (Oct 15, 2008)

dead @ the "no panties on" video. w.t.f. 
now it will probably get stuck in my damn head. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




showing my age, but i stopped watching BET after Donnie Simpson left. if I even catch it on at someone's house it just scratches my brain.


----------



## carandru (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mtrimier* 

 
_dead @ the "no panties on" video. w.t.f. 
now it will probably get stuck in my damn head. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Man, I feel really bad.  That song used be my secret guilty pleasure in college, lol. I wouldn't tell anyone though, cuz it was such a hot hot hot mess. So yea, forget I said that. *sneaks away in embarrassment*


----------



## florabundance (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_Man, I feel really bad.  That song used be my secret guilty pleasure in college, lol. I wouldn't tell anyone though, cuz it was such a hot hot hot mess. So yea, forget I said that. *sneaks away in embarrassment*_

 
LOL


----------



## carandru (Nov 5, 2008)

For those of us who share a hatred of BET, I just wanted to share this little post a friend of mine put on his blog:

 Quote:

  Let's hope, in this time of celebration, that our brothas and sistas over at BET will act right. I've compiled a short list of things for them to NOT do.

1.) Invite Uncle Luke to host "BET Presents: Barack's Booty Bash." 

2.) Attribute the win in part to Jeezy, without whose controversial and outspoken lyrics ("my president is black, my lambo is blue, and i'll be goddamned if my rims aint too"), history would not have seen Barack Obama elected president today.

3.) Having any kind of party where a fight breaks out.

4.) Presenting Mr. Obama with the "Blackest Prez-o-dent" award at the 2009 BET Awards.

5) Hosting the "Bob Johnson/Soulja Boy/Young Jeezy in association with Get Money Productions and Flippin Birds entertainment presents the Official Inauguration after party hosted by DJ Khaled, T-Wayne and Hurricane Malt Liquor"


It's late and I'm sleepy. Feel free to add more. Let's just hope BET stays completely outta the way during this proud, momentous occasion.


----------



## deesosexcy (Nov 13, 2008)

i miss free and aj...the old 106& park..


----------



## ratmist (Nov 13, 2008)

YouTube - Hunger Strike (Banned Episode) - Pt 1

YouTube - Hunger Strike (Banned Episode) - Pt 2


Freaking *LOVE* the Boondocks!  This episode is basically Huey Freeman versus BET.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The creator of the Boondocks is well known for his opposition to BET for every reason all yall have posted about.


----------



## Lapis (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_I know, I've been saying for YEARS that BET needs to fall off...* I don't know/am not sure who their demographic is - who they represent*... They're more frustrating than entertaining..._

 
white males 18-35


----------

